# Fishing near Fort Morgan 3/13-3/19



## HighNear90 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey folks,

I'm coming down from Oxford, MS to stay at Kiva Dunes for a week so I've been gleaning a bunch of info from you guys about surf fishing for the past few days. 

I guess my first thing to do is get a fishing licence and surf rod/reel. Do the WalMarts down there carry a decent one that'll get the job done?

I have a sand flea rake I bought a few years back, so I'll bring that. 

I'll use this thread as my journal for the next week and I'll report the conditions and catches.

--Leo


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

The walmart at gulf shores usually has a large supply of fishing stuff. As you drive down fort morgan road, probabpl aroung 7 miles down, look for mobile street on the left. Turn down that street and it dead ends into the bon secure wildlife area. Its a public place that has very good surf fishing. I usually get their at daylight and catch reds, puppy drum, whiting and even though I havent caught one yet, plenty of pompano. Might still be a little early though but give ita try and get some fresh dead shrimp. Also dont forget about the area to the left of the old guard shack just before you cross the wall going into fort morgan. good luck


----------

